# How to apply for CANADA IMMIGRATION !!!



## bkkarthik (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello There,

I am so glad that I have found this website to be more than useful than I had expected. 

I am looking for guidance on Canadian Immigration under FSW status; I am experienced ITES professional with 8+ years of Work Experience. I have spoken to a few consultants who are charging hefty amounts and making the applicants run for their money. There have been some dubious consultants who are very pushy to make payments first and then agreeing to guide through the entire procedure which one should strictly avoid/ignore eace:

After digging in more on the internet, I bumped onto some links that helped me understand the procedure to certain extent

Above all this, I am yet to apply for my IELTS. I would like to know from someone who has already gone through the above procedure whether it is advisable to appear for IETLS and then apply for Educational Credential Evaluation after IELTS or before. If it is good to do it before appearing for IELTS what is the best way to go about it. I want file for my documentation at the earliest, at least by December’2014 so that I stand a fair chance. Kindly Advise…:canada:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Everything you need to know about applying is here:- Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## bkkarthik (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you very much for the link shared Auld Yin. I have been through this link earlier, I need help for applying to Federal Skilled Worker Program (FSWP) and as I had mentioned earlier I would like to know if I could get my Credential Evaluation done before I could appear for IELTS just to save time.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What category are you in? As December may be too late to apply (cap reached).
I would work on my credential evaluation and IELTS preparation at the same time, so you don't waste any more precious time. It all takes weeks before you have the results. If you find out you were too late, too bad. At least you tried.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What EVHB said.


----------



## bkkarthik (Sep 30, 2014)

*Thank you for the insight.*



EVHB said:


> What category are you in? As December may be too late to apply (cap reached).
> I would work on my credential evaluation and IELTS preparation at the same time, so you don't waste any more precious time. It all takes weeks before you have the results. If you find out you were too late, too bad. At least you tried.



Thanks you for your insight EVHB. I am not sure where to check on the cap reach limit, I had no clue on this. I was only aware about this plan a couple of days ago when I started to look for more options for my career. If its already late for this year then kindly suggest how else I can take this further to get it converted. I am not thinking about just trying and giving up on it. 

I have also heard that there is a new program on Express Entry coming up in 2015. I guess the cap limit would be increased next year as per the CIC.

If you think applying for this year is too late, then I would rather wait until the Express Entry goes live and in the mean time I will have my credential assessment and other verifications that are required completed. 

What do you say about it ??? Please suggest...


----------



## bkkarthik (Sep 30, 2014)

*Confused !!!*



Auld Yin said:


> What EVHB said.


What EVHB has said has confused me all the more now. I need more clarity, as to go ahead with the current application process and feel bad about it for being late and cut off. I would rather wait for the right time and apply for the process with the all the documents. What do you suggest on this scenario Auld ????


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

First tell us what NOC code your job has. Here you can find the eligible occupations:
Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers

If you see the job you think you have, go to Occupational Structure by Skill Type and look for that number in the matrix. Read the job description? That is for 80% your job? Than that is your occupation. Check if you have the educational requirements,
If the job description is not for 80% your job, scroll down to 'Classified Elsewhere' to see if you can find your job there.

Share the NOC code of your occupation with us, and we will give you more information on how to proceed.


----------



## bkkarthik (Sep 30, 2014)

*National Occupational Classification (NOC)*

Hello there EVHB ,

I did refer to the links that you posted, they were quite helpful. 

As per the National Occupational Classification (NOC):- My experience falls under Skill Level A; Classification Structure - 2 ( Natural and applied sciences and related occupations )
Educational Background: Bachelor’s Degree from a recognized university in Computer Science Engineering
Experience: 6+yrs International Experience | 2+ yrs of Domestic Experience

Suitable NOC codes:

2171	Information systems analysts and consultants
2172	Database analysts and data administrators
2174 Computer programmers and interactive media developers
2281	Computer network technicians
2282 User support technicians

I hope the above details would help you understand my background better; 

Immense thanks for looking up and helping me out with this :thumb:


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Now you have to pick 1 of these NOC codes; the one where job description is closed to your job.
Which one is that?


----------



## bkkarthik (Sep 30, 2014)

EVHB said:


> Now you have to pick 1 of these NOC codes; the one where job description is closed to your job.
> Which one is that?


[ 2171 Information systems analysts and consultants ] - Is the closest one.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, now read this information, and you know how to proceed.
Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers
The cap isn't reached yet. No guarantee that that won't be the case in a couple of weeks, but I would give it a go. ASAP!


----------



## miu (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi EVHB,

The cap of 25,000 is for all 50 occupations. Will it be 500 for each occupation or doesn't matter how many for each particular occupation as long as the overall reaches 25,000?

Thanks.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

@Miu: Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

miu said:


> Hi EVHB,
> 
> The cap of 25,000 is for all 50 occupations. Will it be 500 for each occupation or doesn't matter how many for each particular occupation as long as the overall reaches 25,000?
> 
> Thanks.


It is sub-caps of 1,000 for each of the 50 eligible occupations

you can check the caps filled in this link 

Applications we will accept â€“ Federal skilled workers


----------



## bkkarthik (Sep 30, 2014)

*Understood so far !!!*

After digging in more on the cic website, I bumped onto these links:fish2:: 


*Description Link*
How to Apply  Apply – Federal skilled workers
Documents List Applying as a Skilled Worker
Fee Details Fee list

These links helped me understand the procedure to certain extent;

*The six selection factors are:*
*Selection factors Points*
Factor 1: Education: Maximum 25 points
Factor 2: Ability in English and/or French: Maximum 28 points
Factor 3: Work experience: Maximum 15 points
Factor 4: Age: Maximum 12 points
Factor 5: Arranged employment in Canada: Maximum 10 points
Factor 6: Adaptability: Maximum 10 points
Total: Maximum 100 points
Eligible Threshold: Minimum 67 points

The fees goes like this :

*S.No	Category Amount in CAD $(Amount in INR) *
Credential Assessment(WES): $205.00(Rs. 11,301.65)
Embassy landing Charges: $490.00(Rs. 27,013.70)
Principal Applicant Fees: $550.00(Rs. 30,321.50)

This is what I have understood so far...


----------



## PR4Oz (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi EVHB.

For background I planned to apply for Aus, Now, I have changed my plan for Canada after IELTs results score - L7.5,R6,W6,S6.5
Please answer my below queries
1. My qualification -B.E.( Electronics) -21 point
2. Exp . 10+ - 15 points
3. IELTS - 18 points
4. Age 37+ - 10 points
5. My spouse is planning to give - is she get 4+ in each band - 5 point
so total will be 69.

My exp. is 7 yrs in software testing and 3 yrs in soft.dev. which NOC code can I apply 2173 ? , however I saw the duties are not matching for tester or dev.

7. for the reference letter - it says must be having a company letter head -i have 2 option 
a) take from HR on letter head , but they will not agree to the job duties mentioned for 2173
b) take from my supervisor for he may agree on the job duties , but that cannot be taken on the company letter head.

so please confirm on point 5 and 7 ..waiting for your advise.

I am exploring to apply on my own, Thanks in advance


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If your duties don't match the NOC code description, than you can't apply for the Federal Skilled Worker visa. They'll look at the job description, not so much at your job title.


----------

